# 2007 Q7 Steering wheel Tilt Stuck



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

2007 Q7 Sline 4.2 has power steering wheel stuck in the low position 
button only powers the telescopic function so no up or town tilt
:banghead:


----------



## FastEddie7 (Aug 23, 2012)

Mine is doing the same thing. i read that you can reset the wheel with a VAG COM and it will work. i havent had a chance to do this yet though.


----------



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

*Thanks*

great to know there is a fix I just need to get a hookup with that device 

thanks good luck


----------



## bunnybwoi16v (Nov 19, 2013)

BUMP


----------

